
How do I make music like this: https://www.YouTube.com/watch?v=MxUGFWIIZf4 - jonduarte
How do I learn to make music like this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=MxUGFWIIZf4<p>I have no music background whatsoever and I don&#x27;t play any instruments. What steps do I need to take?
======
MotherFunker
There's a few ways to get to it:

If you wanted to make music that has no audio you record yourself (all
software +/ existing audio) you need a DAW.

DAW: Digital Audio Workstation. This is where all music being made (in the
modern era) ends up. It's where you can record + arrange musical ideas, add
effects, and mix the track to a finished song.

There are many available the most popular for electronic music atm are: \-
Ableton Live \- Logic Pro \- FL Studio \- Reason \- Cubase

I'd recommend checking this site out:
[https://learningmusic.ableton.com/index.html](https://learningmusic.ableton.com/index.html)

It will help you a lot.

------
vectorEQ
Hmm, well you need a DAW (digital audio workstation).. there's a lot of choice
in here. my choice is either Cubase or Renoise, but depending on OS and
preferences it can differ. i'd say try a bunch of them and see what clicks.

You will need to learn about creating sounds. this can be done using samples
(recording your own or pre-recorded), VST instruments. You will also want to
learn about DPS, digital sound processing.

Most of all, you need to have fun with it, and be patient :).

There is a lot of information about the things i mentioned above that should
get you started on your journey. Other than that it might be interesting to
invest some time in learning about sound itself.

If you want to record or do advanced production, its required to get some
basic hardware for it atleast, like a good soundcard. (focusrite, native-
isntruments, maudio to name a few make decent production / studio grade
soundcards, but there's tons of choice here too...)

It's also a good investment to get decent speakers (studio monitors) if you
want to make 'club' music, as it's very specific in it's mixdown, and good
neutral sounding speakers will help a lot in getting the base down for that.
IT's reccomened to listen to the music you create on different speakers and in
different rooms, this will show you about how speakers and different
configurations cause a bit different sounds to peak and fade in the mix.

Really it's not something that someone can teach you in 1 NH post, and it
takes a lot of effort and dedication to product high quality music of any
kind. This effort and dedication will come easy if you enjoy yourself though.
I would also say, just play with it, don't lock yourself down to 1 type of
music too much, as it's good experience to learn all kinds of sounds and
music.

There is alot of documentation like this:
[http://music.arts.uci.edu/dobrian/w14/music151/links.htm](http://music.arts.uci.edu/dobrian/w14/music151/links.htm)
Also if you chose a DAW or VSTi to use or any technique you can find loads on
youtube and google about all of these topics. sampling, resampling, stereo
mixing, expanding, compressing, filtering in different bands, MIDI
technologies / arrangements, DPS effects (distortion etc.) should all be
things you will be learning.

There is no 'right' way to do it i suppose, as there is many choice, and many
opinionated advice on the internet. Some people swear by Fruity Loops (DAW)
and otheres will reject it and call it shit. I've heard decent quality
productions and shit ones from most types of DAW. Personally i find renoise
the most fun to use, but i know no one else that uses this....

If you really want to focus on daft punk sound, there are guides like this who
speak about some elements of their sound and production process:
[http://daftworld.over-blog.com/article-daft-punk-
producing-l...](http://daftworld.over-blog.com/article-daft-punk-producing-
like-them-how-on-earth-do-they-do-it-41460186.html)

Computer Music Magazine does a lot of nice masterclass videos to give insights
into some top producers production cycle, they are defenatly worth checking
out. For my music type here is a good colleciton, but these guys apply
techniques valid in most electronic music genres:
[https://dnbforum.com/threads/masterclass-collection-
thread.1...](https://dnbforum.com/threads/masterclass-collection-
thread.183606/)

Good luck ,and most of all, have fun! =]

